# What is this?



## sqwib (Mar 22, 2011)

was looking through some old threads and clicked on a link in the thread and below is what I got.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2011)

Al plus one.

Maybe some young guy who isn't computer illiterate like me can tell you.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe the link got broke during the transfer?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like a broken link of some sort.. it's the first one like that I have seen. It could be a link to some of the data that we lost several years ago in the crash.. other than that I'm not sure what it could be.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 22, 2011)

This looks like it might be the correct link that you were looking for...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75075/fabricating-reverse-flow-smoker-w-pics


----------



## sqwib (Mar 23, 2011)

All meathunters pics are gone from the thread, too weird, oh well, thanks anyhow.


----------

